# Ngủ Nhiều Có Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe Không?



## Serena (25/4/19)

*Giấc ngủ là một phần vô cùng quan trọng trong cơ chế sinh học tự nhiên của con người.*

*Khi ngủ là khoảng thời gian mà các bộ phận hoạt động để tái tạo năng lượng sau một ngày dài làm việc mệt nhọc. Tuy nhiên, câu hỏi đặt ra là Ngủ Nhiều Có Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe Không? Với các thông tin sau đây, TATANA hi vọng sẽ hữu ích cho bạn và gia đình.*

Hãy cố gắng sắp xếp thời gian, công việc để chăm sóc cho giấc ngủ của bản thân, hãy ngủ đủ từ 7 - 8 tiếng mỗi ngày để có đầy đủ sức khỏe, tràn đầy năng lượng và phòng tránh các nguy cơ mắc những căn bệnh nguy hiểm. Trước tiên, bạn hãy trang bị cho bản thân một chiếc giường ngủ vừa vặn và 1 bộ chăn ra gối nệm thật thoải mái và phù hợp để có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon và sâu nhé.






Ngủ Nhiều Có Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe Không? | tatana.vn​
*Ngủ như thế nào và bao lâu là quá nhiều?*
Thời lượng giấc ngủ của bạn có sự thay đổi đáng kể trong cuộc đời của bạn. Nó phụ thuộc vào tuổi tác và mức độ hoạt động cũng như thói quen sức khỏe và lối sống của bạn. Ví dụ, trong thời kỳ căng thẳng hay bệnh tật, có thể bạn cảm thấy cần ngủ nhiều hơn so với những lúc khỏe mạnh. Nhưng mặc dù nhu cầu ngủ khác nhau theo thời gian và mỗi người nhưng theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia thì người lớn nên ngủ từ 7-9 tiếng mỗi đêm. Ngủ nhiều hơn 10 tiếng được coi là ngủ nhiều.






Ngủ Nhiều Có Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe Không? | tatana.vn​
*Vậy tại sao có những người ngủ quá nhiều?*
Đối với những người thường xuyên bị chứng ngủ li bì thì đây là một sự rối loạn giấc ngủ. Chứng này khiến cho người ta luôn vô cùng buồn ngủ trong suốt cả ngày chứ không chỉ có buổi trưa. Nó cũng khiến cho họ ngủ nhiều hơn vào ban đêm. Những người gặp phải chứng buồn ngủ cả ngày thường luôn có tâm trạng lo lắng, người mất năng lượng, trí nhớ giảm sút...

Ngưng thở hay tắc nghẽn khi ngủ cũng là một kiểu loạn dẫn đến một nhu cầu ngủ nhiều hơn đối với nhiều người. Đó là bởi vì nó sẽ phá vỡ chu kì giấc ngủ bình thường của họ.

Tuy nhiên, không phải tất cả những người ngủ nhiều đều là do họ bị rối loạn giấc ngủ. Ngoài ra còn có một số nguyên nhân khác dẫn đến tình trạng ngủ nhiều bao gồm: sử dụng một số chất chẳng hạn như rượu và một số loại thuốc theo toa hoặc mắc bệnh như trầm cảm... Trong trường hợp này, họ chỉ đơn giản là muốn ngủ nhiều lúc đó mà thôi.

*Mất ngủ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, ngủ quá nhiều cũng vậy. Dưới đây là những ảnh hưởng do tình trạng ngủ quá nhiều gây ra.*
- Bệnh tiểu đường: Các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng ngủ quá nhiều hoặc không đủ mỗi đêm có thể làm tăng nguy cơ bệnh tiểu đường do sự rối loạn chuyển hóa insulin trong cơ thể.

- Béo phì: Ngủ quá nhiều hoặc quá ít có thể làm cho bạn tăng cân nhanh chóng. Những người ngủ chín hoặc 10 giờ mỗi đêm sẽ tăng cân cao hơn 21% trong khoảng thời gian 6 năm so với những người chỉ ngủ 7-8 giờ.

- Đau đầu: Đối với một số người dễ bị đau đầu, ngủ lâu hơn bình thường vào cuối tuần hoặc các kì nghỉ có thể gây ra chứng đau đầu. Các nhà nghiên cứu tin rằng điều này là do ảnh hưởng đến dẫn truyền thần kinh trong não, bao gồm serotonin. Những người ngủ quá nhiều trong ngày và phá vỡ giấc ngủ ban đêm của họ cũng có thể bị đau đầu vào buổi sáng.

- Đau lưng: Trước đây, các bác sĩ khuyên bạn nếu đau lưng thì nên nằm nghỉ. Nhưng ngày nay, theo ý kiến của các chuyên gia sức khỏe thì bạn vẫn nên thể dục thường xuyên cho dù bị đau lưng vì theo họ, nằm ngủ nhiều có thể là nguyên nhân khiến cho bệnh đau lưng trở nên trầm trọng hơn. Các bác sĩ ngày nay nhận ra những lợi ích sức khỏe của việc duy trì một mức độ hoạt động và nghỉ ngơi nhất định đối với mỗi người và họ đề nghị bệnh nhân không nên ngủ quá nhiều.

- Trầm cảm: Mặc dù mất ngủ thường liên quan đến chứng trầm cảm nhưng ngủ quá nhiều hơn cũng làm tăng nguy cơ trầm cảm đến 15% so với những người ngủ vừa đủ.

- Bệnh tim: Những phụ nữ ngủ chín đến 11 giờ mỗi đêm có nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch vành cao hơn 38% so với những phụ nữ ngủ 8 giờ. Các nhà nghiên cứu vẫn chưa xác định được một lý do cho sự kết nối giữa tình trạng ngủ nhiều và bệnh tim nhưng nhiều người cho rằng có thể ngủ nhiều khiến cho các hoạt động trong cơ thể bạn bị trì trệ.

- Tử vong: Theo nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy, ngủ quá nhiều làm cho tử lệ tử vong cao hơn so với người ngủ đủ giấc. Chưa có lời giải thích nào cho nguyên nhân này tuy nhiên các nhà nghiên cứu cho rằng việc căng thẳng quá mức do công việc, vấn đề trong cuộc sống, thất nghiệp, vị trí xã hội thấp,.. làm tăng nguy cơ ngủ nhiều và làm tăng tỉ lệ tử vong cao hơn bình thường.

*TATANA*


----------

